# Nicotine and COVID



## Silver (11/5/20)

check this out guys

Saw a tweet by Dr Farsalinos on Twitter

Good news it seems

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Adephi (11/5/20)

Link to the full paper

https://link.springer.com/epdf/10.1...pY2LpPIe2o_JKCQpUGq-GlP3BgJln3oSmdSwNJQotTV4=

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## karamogo (19/5/20)

Another study investigates risk factors associated with Covid-19 outcomes. It shows that ex-smokers are hit harder than smokers. I'm not sure if this study implies anything about vaping, but it gives further evidence that a ban on cigarettes and tobacco as a response to Covid-19 is not supported by science.

*OpenSAFELY: factors associated with COVID-19-related hospital death in the linked electronic health records of 17 million adult NHS patients.
*
I guess I can't post the link due to spam rules?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (19/5/20)

karamogo said:


> Another study investigates risk factors associated with Covid-19 outcomes. It shows that ex-smokers are hit harder than smokers. I'm not sure if this study implies anything about vaping, but it gives further evidence that a ban on cigarettes and tobacco as a response to Covid-19 is not supported by science.
> 
> *OpenSAFELY: factors associated with COVID-19-related hospital death in the linked electronic health records of 17 million adult NHS patients.
> *
> I guess I can't post the link due to spam rules?



https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.06.20092999v1

Full pdf: https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.06.20092999v1.full.pdf

Is this the right one?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## karamogo (19/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> Is this the right one?



Yes, that's the one. It is a pre-print, so it hasn't been peer-reviewed yet. Still, it's more evidence that a tobacco ban isn't justified. 

... even when replying to another post, I still get this error message unless I remove the hyperlinks: 

Your content can not be submitted. This is likely because your content is spam-like or contains inappropriate elements. Please change your content or try again later. If you still have problems, please contact an administrator.​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (23/2/21)

@Silver Perhaps you could combine this thread with yours?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (23/2/21)

*Nicotine Is A Protective Shield Against The Insurgence Of Severe Symptoms Of COVID-19. This Is What Emerged With The New Study By CoEHAR*
https://www.coehar.org/covid-19-and...troller-of-the-molecular-expression-of-ace-2/
22 Feb. 2021

"Catania, 15 February 2021– Nicotine is a protective shield against the insurgence of severe symptoms of COVID-19. This is what emerged with the new study by CoEHAR and the University of Catania: “_The Role of cigarette smoke on ACE-2 protein-membrane expression in bronchial epithelial cells using an air-liquid interface model_”.

CoEHAR’s research focused on the likely modulatory effect of smoking on ACE-2 protein expression, which has proved to serve as a likely receptor for the virus to enter into epithelial cells.

CoEHAR was a pioneer in focusing primarily on the process involving the role of the ACE-2 receptor in SARS-CoV-2 infection and as a critical step for the virus to enter the human body. The study underlined the different antiviral responses during the infection between smokers and non-smokers who had ACE-2 high expression levels.

“_Cigarette smoking may act on the bronchial epithelium selectively, not by blocking a response on the viral infection by activating other genes that trigger different transcriptomic collateral mechanisms_” – said Giovanni Li Volti, author of the study and Director of the CoEHAR.

Data may offer a pharmaceutical role of nicotine as a potential treatment option in COVID-19. Hence, the result of this study may provide new insights into the role of ACE-2 in the complex pathophysiology of cardiovascular and lung diseases in smokers.

“_Being shortlisted by SRNT for this study means acknowledging the role of the CoEHAR in the international scientific research_” – prof. Li Volti added speaking of CoEHAR’s award by The Society for Research on Nicotine & Tobacco (SRNT) for the 2021 edition.

Title. The Role of cigarette smoke on ACE-2 protein-membrane expression in bronchial epithelial cells using an air-liquid interface model.
Authors. Massimo Caruso, Alfio Distefano, Rosalia Emma, Michelino di Rosa, Giuseppe Carota, Sonja Rust, Riccardo Polosa, Pietro Zuccarello, Margherita Ferrante, Giuseppina Raciti, Giovanni Li Volti."

Original Link: https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fphar.2021.652102/abstract

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Stew (23/2/21)

Silver said:


> check this out guys
> 
> Saw a tweet by Dr Farsalinos on Twitter
> 
> Good news it seems



I have a terrible sense of humour. Could it be because they all died before they got to hospital?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

